# was muss ich downloaden??

## ombre

seervas...

ich sag gleich einmal das ich überhaupt keine ahnung von gentoo hab...

jetzt will ich wissen was ich runterladen muss und wo.......

danke im vorraus.

mfg

ombre

----------

## schachti

Ist alles sehr ausführlich hier erklärt: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

----------

## 76062563

Das fängt ja gut an...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ezekeel

da der thread zu sonst rein gar nichts nützt weil er so unsinnig ist wie ein pickel am Hintern - will nie Mod werden darum darf ich sowas wohl sagen ^^ -> btw: kannst du mir mal deine signatur erklären?! Ich bin zwar des Englisch mächtig, aber verstehen tu ich wirklich rein gar nicht was das bedeuten soll @76062563

----------

## UncleOwen

"There are only 10 kinds of people - those who understand binary, and those who don't."

Verstehst Du den? Dann isses nicht mehr weit bis zu dem aus der Signatur.

----------

## 76062563

Rätsel die erklärt werden sind nicht so wirklich sinnvoll...

Tipp:

Nicht jedes Wort ist dezimal... und wenn man den Text ins Deutsche übersetzt funktioniert das Rätsel nicht mehr.

----------

## Deever

@ombre: Bleib bei Windows. Ist besser so. Besser für dich, besser für dieses Forum.

Danke && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Moorenkopf

 *Deever wrote:*   

> @ombre: Bleib bei Windows. Ist besser so. Besser für dich, besser für dieses Forum.
> 
> Danke && Gruß,
> 
> /dev

 

Das war mehr als überflüssig

----------

## 76062563

finde ich nicht

----------

## a_n_d_i

 *76062563 wrote:*   

> finde ich nicht

 

Man kanns ja auch anders sagen, oder? Ist der Gentoo Community nicht gerade zutraeglich! Will den Thread aber jetzt nicht weiter aufblaehen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Äh, hallo?

Jemand, der anscheinend noch nichts über Gentoo weiss, stellt eine Frage. schachti gibt eine sehr nützliche Antwort, damit hätte es schon sein können. Kommentare wie in diesem Thread werfen ein arrogantes Licht auf die Gentoo-Community. Wenn euch Fragen zu "dumm" sind, dann beantwortet sie halt nicht. Aus einer ersten Frage gleich abzuleiten, dass derjenige generell lesefaul ist und dem Forum erspart bleiben sollte finde ich schlicht und einfach ungerecht.

Deever: Das gilt im speziellen für dich.

ombre: Den Link zu Doku hast du jetzt ja, bei Gentoo muss man viel Doku lesen. Deswegen reagieren manche Leute etwas ungehalten auf Leute, die sie noch nicht gelesen haben. Lass dich aber nicht entmutigen.  :Wink: 

So, und jetzt bitte ausschliesslich zum Thema posten.

----------

## Deever

 *Moorenkopf wrote:*   

> Das war mehr als überflüssig

 Aha. Du hältst deinen Kommentar aber schon nicht für nötiger, oder?

 *a_n_d_i wrote:*   

> Man kanns ja auch anders sagen, oder?

 Hundert Mal? Ja.

Hunderttausend Mal? Nein.

 *Quote:*   

> Ist der Gentoo Community nicht gerade zutraeglich!

 Zuträglicher als irgendwelche Luser, die nicht mal auf "Docs" auf der Hauptseite klicken können, auf jeden Fall!

@Mods: Kann den Thread mal jemand schließen?

Gruß,

/dev

[edit]@amne: Ich finde, daß selbst der letze Idiot eine Antwort verdient hat. Und ein Minimum an Arroganz kann für das Niveau durchaus förderlich sein.[/edit]

----------

## Earthwings

 *amne wrote:*   

> Äh, hallo?
> 
> Jemand, der anscheinend noch nichts über Gentoo weiss, stellt eine Frage. schachti gibt eine sehr nützliche Antwort, damit hätte es schon sein können. Kommentare wie in diesem Thread werfen ein arrogantes Licht auf die Gentoo-Community. Wenn euch Fragen zu "dumm" sind, dann beantwortet sie halt nicht. Aus einer ersten Frage gleich abzuleiten, dass derjenige generell lesefaul ist und dem Forum erspart bleiben sollte finde ich schlicht und einfach ungerecht.
> 
> Deever: Das gilt im speziellen für dich.
> ...

 

Kann ich so unterschreiben  :Smile: 

 *Deever wrote:*   

> @Mods: Kann den Thread mal jemand schließen? 

 

Nicht nötig, denn

 *amne wrote:*   

> jetzt bitte ausschliesslich zum Thema posten.

 

----------

## l3u

 *amne wrote:*   

> Kommentare wie in diesem Thread werfen ein arrogantes Licht auf die Gentoo-Community.

 

Ist die Gentoo-Community etwa nicht arrogant? Was ich mir schon alles (z.B. im IRC-Kanal) von Gentoo-Usern anhören mußte, weil ich irgendwas nicht wußte, paßt auf keine Kuhhaut. Und ich bin seit Jahren Linux-User.

----------

## _hephaistos_

wann verweist der erste endlich auf intes signatur??  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sumpfdrache

 *ombre wrote:*   

> seervas...
> 
> ich sag gleich einmal das ich überhaupt keine ahnung von gentoo hab...
> 
> jetzt will ich wissen was ich runterladen muss und wo.......
> ...

 

Ola Ombre,

willkommen in der Gentoo-Community  :Very Happy: 

Wie Du *bestimmt* an den Reaktionen gemerkt hast lohnt es sich, immer vorher im Forum bzw. in der Doku auf gentoo.org etc. zu schmökern und Fragen nur zu stellen, wenn Du dort nix gefunden hast. 

Ansonsten laß Dich nicht entmutigen, weiter zu fragen, schon gar nicht von solchen "Veteranen".

Ach ja und poste mal, falls Du nicht abgeschreckt bist, wie weit Du gekommen bist.

Wie siehts denn aus, überhaupt noch kein Linux gemacht oder nur noch kein Gentoo?

@Admins: Hab das jetzt mal so geschrieben, weil ich find, dass eine solche Behndlung von Erstpostern oder Noch-nie-Gentoo-gemacht-Habern, mehr als demotivierend ist. Deshalb gehört's imho zum Thema. Korrigiert mich, falls dem nicht so ist.

----------

## Lenz

 *Libby wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Kommentare wie in diesem Thread werfen ein arrogantes Licht auf die Gentoo-Community. 
> 
> Ist die Gentoo-Community etwa nicht arrogant? Was ich mir schon alles (z.B. im IRC-Kanal) von Gentoo-Usern anhören mußte, weil ich irgendwas nicht wußte, paßt auf keine Kuhhaut. Und ich bin seit Jahren Linux-User.

 

Das würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Naja, Einzelfälle gibt es immer, deswegen würde ich aber nicht gleich auf die gesamte Community schließen. Komm in #gentoo-anfaenger und da ist RTFM-freie Zone.  :Wink: 

-- Lenz

P.S.: Mal #debian besuchen und sich abhärten lassen. *g*

----------

## Anarcho

 *Ezekeel wrote:*   

> da der thread zu sonst rein gar nichts nützt weil er so unsinnig ist wie ein pickel am Hintern - will nie Mod werden darum darf ich sowas wohl sagen ^^ -> btw: kannst du mir mal deine signatur erklären?! Ich bin zwar des Englisch mächtig, aber verstehen tu ich wirklich rein gar nicht was das bedeuten soll @76062563

 

Ist doch ganz einfach, die Antwort lautet 57006

Viel spass beim grübeln

Zum Topic:

Bei solchen Threads reicht 1 link zur Doku und dann schliessen!

----------

## oscarwild

Mod-Edit: Post von michibär hierhin herausgelöst --slick

*glglgl* in diesem Thread steckt aber wirklich der Wurm drin wie selten!

@ombre: *bitte* immer erst die Doku (siehe schachtis Link) lesen. Die ist - auch im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Distris - wirklich extrem gut gelungen; das Forum ist dann die richtige Wahl, wenn Du wirklich nicht mehr weiterkommst.

@michibär: auch wenns diesmal unktritisch ist: bitte nicht mitten in einem Thread das Thema wechseln. Das ist unfair gegenüber dem Ersteller, der noch auf eine Antwort wartet, und schlecht für andere zu finden, die ein ähnliches Anliegen haben.

Interessant finde ich übrigens immer wieder, dass *manche* sofort nach einer Schließung des Threads verlangen, sobald ihnen was nicht passt. Muss das denn sein?!

----------

## slick

Super Thread um Neulinge im Forum zu begrüßen!  :Confused: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *michibär wrote:*   

> könnte mir jemand bitte sagen welche schritte ich bei stage3 installation auslassen kann?ich bin wie gesagt noob und will es lernen.

 

wenn du es lernen willst, dann mach ALLES durch und finde anschließend raus, was unnötig wäre. :Wink: 

hab die aktuelle doku nicht im kopf, glaub aber nicht, dass dort viel auszulassen ist, da es für desktops etc weiterführende dokus gibt. 

cheers

----------

## michibär

 *slick wrote:*   

> Super Thread um Neulinge im Forum zu begrüßen! 

 

wollt ich auch sagen aber ich lass es...

euch zeig ichs noch:lol: ...ich find schon raus was sache ist

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *slick wrote:*   

> Super Thread um Neulinge im Forum zu begrüßen! 

 

Die Begrüßung hängt auch davon ab, wie sie sich hier vorstellen. Im Leben ist es auch so.

----------

## l3u

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Komm in #gentoo-anfaenger und da ist RTFM-freie Zone.

 

... und wenn ich aber halt jetzt schon lang kein Gentoo-Anfänger (und schon gar kein Linux-Anfänger) mehr bin?

Mir ging's z.B. so, daß ich per #gentoo.de rausgefunden hab, wie ich ne Fehlermeldung beim Runterfahren wegbekomm (das entsprechende Modul nicht in den Kernel reinkompilieren, sondern extra). Dann hab ich geschrieben "Okay, ich mal nen Reboot und dann schaun wir mal!". Darauf kam dann gleich mal die Pauschalantwort "Ja, genau. Immer schön Rebooten. Wie bei Windows halt. Mann! Unter Linux läuft das ein bußchen anders!".

Also mal abgesehen davon, daß der, der das geschrieben hat entweder keine Ahnung hat und/oder das vorher nicht gelesen, brauche ich mir, nachdem ich jetzt seit ca. 5 Jahren ausschließlich Linux benutze, sowas eigentlich nicht an den Kopf werfen lassen, oder?! Weil meines Wissens gibt es keine Möglichkeit, einen Strukturveränderten Kernel ohne Reboot zu laden, sofern man kein BSD benutzt ;-)

Aber egal. Soll ja nicht das Thema dieser Diskussion sein.

----------

## Lenz

Solche Kommentare sind natürlich ärgerlich, das gibt's halt immer wieder mal. Aber deswegen würde ich nicht gleich die ganze Community in einen Topf schmeißen. In einem Channel mit ~200 Leuten sind natürlich auch Idioten dabei.  :Wink: 

#gentoo-anfaenger ist übrigens nicht explizit nur für Anfänger. Ist eigentlich ein #gentoo.de mit angenehmerem Klima und RTFM-freier Zone. Ich bin in der Regel in beiden Kanälen, hab nur zur Zeit keine Zeit für's Chatten.  :Wink: 

----------

## l3u

Naja, ich laß mich durch sowas auch nicht schocken, sondern verfasse eine adäquate Antwort  ;-)

----------

## Inte

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> wann verweist der erste endlich auf intes signatur?? 

 Du meinst die da unten?  :Twisted Evil: 

@ombre: Download/Auswahl des richtigen Installationsmediums

----------

## ombre

uur leiwand

bis auf sumpfdrache und amne (tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt noch wen vergessen hab..)  ham mir jetzt zig leute zehn mal gesagt das ich mir die doku durchlesen soll... einmal hätts schon gerreicht... aber danke... so hab ichs zu 100% verstanden.... oder???

wartets mal.. was soll ich jetz genau machen????

danke trotzdem für die hilfe vorallem an leute die nicht so geniale antworten wie Deever geschrieben hat... wird halt nicht jeder als fachtrottl geboren.. sorry deever....

geil fand ichs auch dass sumpfdrache meine frage nocheinmal zitieren musste damit überhaupt irgendjemand weiss wovon er redet... denn bei diesen unsinnigen und themenverfehlenden antworten ist es wirklich schwer sich an den anfang des topics zu erinnern...

naja.. vielleicht täuscht mich der anfang auch aber ich freu mich auf jedenfall dass ich bei gentoo auf so eine freundliche und hilfsbereite community gestoßen bin...

mfg

ombre

----------

## reyneke

Naja, mit Deiner Frage hast Du hier pfeilgrade in ein Wespennest gestochen. Die meisten Leute haben zumindest mal von Portage und seiner Funktionsweise gehört, wenn sie hier aufschlagen. Und wenn man die Doku liest, kriegt man zumindest eine Ahnung davon. Insofern war Deine Frage hier auch leicht als provozierend zu verstehen. War vielleicht auch einfach ein bißchen falsch formuliert.

Aber mal interessehalber: wie bist Du denn zu Gentoo gekommen und hattest Du vorher schob Linux-Erfahrung?

Trotzdem einen guten Anfang,

reyneke.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi @ all,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> jetzt will ich wissen was ich runterladen muss und wo....... 
> 
> 

 

Was möchtest du den tun?

Hier scheinen alle Leute darauf zu schließen,

das du Dir Gentoo installieren möchtest und

du nicht weiß welche Stage, LiveCD vielleicht auch

Knoppix Version du brauchst um Gentoo zu installieren.

Oder weißt du nicht welches Oberfläche du Dir herrunterladen / installieren sollst.

Ok das sind nur zwei Beispiele.

Für mich ist die Frage nicht genau genug gestellt.

Wenn du wissen möchtest welches Stage du brauchst solltest

du den Prozessor, den du benutzt mit posten.

Wenn du wissen möchtest von welcher CD(LiveCD, Knoppix) du am besten Installierst,

dann schau ins Forum.

Ich möchte nur damit sagen, dass die Frage nicht richtig formuliert ist.

Meine Fragen sind auch nicht immer gut und genau genug

Ich verstehe deshalb nicht warum die Leute sich darüber aufregen,

wenn die selber nicht mal wissen worum es geht.

Ok der Schluß liegt nahe gebe ich zu.

Ich finde jetder Anfänger darf total Blöde fragen stellen.

Man kann nachdem die Frage beantwortet ist das Posting

wieder komplett löschen.

Es könnte aber auch sein das aus einer blöden Frage

eine gute Frage resultiert.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## oscarwild

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Ich finde jetder Anfänger darf total Blöde fragen stellen. 

 

Da würde ich glatt das Wort Anfänger streichen - sofern die Frage berechtigt ist!

Was ich oft vermisse, ist die Bereitschaft, erst mal den eigenen Verstand einzuschalten, sprich: Doku lesen, Google bemühen oder die Suchfunktion des Forums einzusetzen, und erst _dann_ nachzufragen. Ich denke, es sollte im Nachhinein auch für ombre nachvollziehbar sein, wie ein Forum aussähe, in dem _jeder_ solche Fragen stellen würde. Nichts für ungut - einige reagieren darauf eben etwas, und manche unangemessen heftig.

----------

## JoHo42

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *JoHo42 wrote:*   Ich finde jetder Anfänger darf total Blöde fragen stellen.  
> 
> Da würde ich glatt das Wort Anfänger streichen - sofern die Frage berechtigt ist!
> 
> Was ich oft vermisse, ist die Bereitschaft, erst mal den eigenen Verstand einzuschalten, sprich: Doku lesen, Google bemühen oder die Suchfunktion des Forums einzusetzen, und erst _dann_ nachzufragen. Ich denke, es sollte im Nachhinein auch für ombre nachvollziehbar sein, wie ein Forum aussähe, in dem _jeder_ solche Fragen stellen würde. Nichts für ungut - einige reagieren darauf eben etwas, und manche unangemessen heftig.

 

1) OK das Wort Anfänger gehört dort entfernt.

2) Deshalb sag ich ja das kann jetzt hier jetzt alles mal schön gelöscht werden.

3,141) Ich verstehe die Frage von ombre immer noch nicht wirklich.

----------

